# oh my, he's definately grown!!



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

anyone remember this gorgeous wee 11 week old pup?


















well here he is today at 13 months and 5 days  yes thats the same pouffe 










:thumbup: he's so big!!!


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

So big and so gorgeous


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

wow he's a big boy now, and he's just beautiful


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

lol good to know i'm not biased...he is beautiful  I can't remember him being so small, thank goodness i have so many pictures of him being wee :thumbup: some days i forget just how big he is and then get a fright


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

What a handsome boy he's grown up to be


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Look at his wee tongue sticking out!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

912142 said:


> Look at his wee tongue sticking out!


lol thats a coke bottle on the floor beside him  he does quite often have his tongue poking out though


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow, he grown up so handsome, time goes by too fast..


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

He's looking very sleek


----------

